# 114 Sportsmen groups tell congress to reject the transfer of public lands



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.trcp.org/media/press-rel...eject-all-efforts-to-sell-or-tra#.VS3EsNm9LCQ

And a special thanks to Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation who let there feelings be known, you're a great group and I'm glad you stood up for sportsmen and our wildlife:

• In Utah: "Here and throughout the western states, federal public lands are the lifeblood of our American sporting traditions," says Ernie Perkins with the Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation. "The proposal to transfer or sell these lands has to be one of the worst ideas to surface in America in my lifetime."


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a link I the letter to congress:

http://www.trcp.org/images/uploads/..._Sale_National_Sportsmen_Letter_4_14_2015.pdf

Notice the mule deer foundation and SFW did not stand on sportsmen side. With all these groups as well as other groups that aren't sportsmen groups it will be a wonder if they keep wasting their time and or resources on this nonsense.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Here is a link I the letter to congress:
> 
> http://www.trcp.org/images/uploads/..._Sale_National_Sportsmen_Letter_4_14_2015.pdf
> 
> Notice the mule deer foundation and SFW did not stand on sportsmen side. With all these groups as well as other groups that aren't sportsmen groups it will be a wonder if they keep wasting their time and or resources on this nonsense.


I think the groups in Utah that were willing to put their names on this letter should be applauded.

Cut and paste from the letter:

"Utah
United Wildlife Cooperative
Utah Airboat Association
Utah Chapter of Backcountry Hunters & Anglers 
Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation
Utah Waterfowl Association"

I know there are some guys in here representing each of these groups.

Thanks guys.


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Has the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation not been speaking out against the land transfer? Wasn't Bill Christensen of the RMEF a gust speaker at the capital rally a month ago?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

GeTaGrip said:


> Has the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation not been speaking out against the land transfer? Wasn't Bill Christensen of the RMEF a gust speaker at the capital rally a month ago?


I was suprised not to see them on it as well. But yes the RMEF has spoken out a lot that they do not support this transfer either. They voiced their opinions months ago:

http://www.rmef.org/NewsandMedia/Pr...pposesSaleorTransferofFederalPublicLands.aspx


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Sportsman need to start putting pressure on these organization's, like the MDF and SFW to take a stand against the this land transfer. I have sent several e mails to them and haven't gotten squat back.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

GeTaGrip said:


> Sportsman need to start putting pressure on these organization's, like the MDF and SFW to take a stand against the this land transfer. I have sent several e mails to them and haven't gotten squat back.


I have as well. No replies.


----------

